# An Early Rolex



## bazzab (Jun 5, 2011)

First post on the Vintage Watch Place

This is 1918 Unmarked Silver Rolex.

Its a 3 piece hinged case.

The crown is a replacement, came with the watch.




























The dial is Porcelain, I have never cleaned I frighten I will damage it!










The movement needs to be cleaned and oiled.










There are a couple of dents in the back of the case!


----------



## bazzab (Jun 5, 2011)

The hallmarks, and you can just make out the W&D stamp at the top.










It sits on a Black Leather strap.










And finally the wrist shot.








http://i1107.photobu...51/DSCN0160.jpg[/img

For some reason the photos will not post Any body have any ideas why?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

bazzab said:


> The hallmarks, and you can just make out the W&D stamp at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go  and very nice Rolex. I do like the red 12


----------



## bazzab (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank You !


----------

